# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Samsung 2G Tool 3.5.0025. First in the World update

## mohamed73

*Samsung Tool 2G 3.5.0025 Update. First in the world*  *Added:
- GT-E2652 support (lock via read phone code with usb cable)
- GT-E2232 support (read code, unlock, repair imei in TEST mode via only usb cable) - first in the world
- GT-E2222 suppport ( read code, unlock, repair  imei in TAT mode, flashing)- first in the world
- GT-E1182 support ( read code, unlock, repair  imei in TAT mode, flashing )
- SGH-A257 support ( read code, unlock, repair  imei in TAT mode, flashing)* *- SGH-T259 support(direct unlock, imei, readcode via TAT mode) - unlock, imei first in the world*  
files will be on support after 1hour

----------

